# Celulares atraen rayos (descargas eléctricas)



## josb86 (Oct 6, 2011)

el fin de semana comenzó llover y hubo descargas eléctricas rayos y un familiar apago el celular y yo le pregunte por que resulta que hay un mito de que el celular atrae los rayos. hay alguna investigación que cerciore esto?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 6, 2011)

Ni investigación ni fundamento científico que haga siquiera tratar el tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo que no es un mito es que los celulares muuuuuuuy caros si atraen mujeres


----------



## carsacc (Oct 6, 2011)

No men no creo que sea verdad este mito esta como el de "no utilizar celulares en las gasolineras" (que según mythbusters es mentira )


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 6, 2011)

Pero quÉ manera de mandar frutas!!!

Es imposible que una máquina completamente desvinculada a Tierra física atraiga un rayo

Por otro lado no sale de la tierra ni caen del cielo, es una energía que tiene un potencial mayor y necesita obviamente correr hacia un potencial menor...en rigor si tomamos esa demostración científica la energía se desplaza desde las nubes (que tienen potencial eléctrico mayor) hacia la tierra...después la luz y el ruidito dependen del observador

Y, ojo con los celulares y radios en gasolineras, no nos olvidemos que las emisiones de radiofrecuencias al fin y al cabo son energía eléctrica que pueden derivarse en objetos metálicos cercanos, provocando chispas...

Por algo estarán esos cartelitos, por las dudas, sólo por las dudas...pero mejor prevenir que curar


----------



## matijuarez (Oct 6, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Pero quÉ manera de mandar frutas!!!
> 
> Es imposible que una máquina completamente desvinculada a Tierra física atraiga un rayo



Ojo,hay imagenes de rayos atravezando aviones aunque sea mucho mas chico tambien esta desvinvulada..personalmente no creo que atraiga rayos un celular,habria muchas mas posibilidades que caiga en una linea de cables o en alguna antena


----------



## djwash (Oct 6, 2011)

Los aviones estan preparados para canalizar la energia del rayo a travez del fuselaje, es como una jaula de faraday con alas. Los celulares atraen rayos (mito) en la misma medida que los espejos (mito del campo).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

Che , y si llueve y alzás la mano con el celular buscando señal 

Descalzo sobre el pastito mojado ?


----------



## djwash (Oct 6, 2011)

Si sos lo mas alto en varios metros a la redonda es posible que te caiga algo mas que agua, sino lo mas probable es que el celular no funcione mas...

Afectara si el celular tiene credito? o carga completa???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

Gamos laca . . . yo mido dosmetros , con el brazo estirado como 2,60 m


----------



## moverar (Oct 6, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> "...Y, ojo con los celulares y radios en gasolineras, no nos olvidemos que las emisiones de radiofrecuencias al fin y al cabo son energía eléctrica que pueden derivarse en objetos metálicos cercanos, provocando chispas...
> 
> Por algo estarán esos cartelitos, por las dudas, sólo por las dudas...pero mejor prevenir que curar"



Les recomiendo ver y hacer pruebas como las del enlace... 






Y bueno, el desafío es una buena hipótesis y demostrarla. Propongo pruebas con mini bobinas de tesla... 

mmmm creo que voy a demostrar algo interesante... que tal vez no sirva para nada, pero que será muy útil....

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

Ese video es falso


----------



## moverar (Oct 6, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese video es falso



El video no es falso... ¡existe en la web! lo que podría llegar a ser falso es el método...

Yo no lo he probado y me da curiosidad... ¿Tu lo haz probado Dosmetros? digo por la certeza con la que expresas la falsedad...

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

A ver . . . para hacer palomitas de maiz hace falta *CALOR* , ¿ alguna vez se te entibió la oreja con el celular ? 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Oct 6, 2011)

miren esto ; chicas desnudas hermosas:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/1486356/Pochoclo-y-fusion-nuclear.html

y este.huu.........chicas mas lindas aun y mas desnudas aun :

http://www.taringa.net/posts/videos/1318561/Revelan-el-truco-del-pochoclo-con-el-celular.html



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
que dificil es convencer a algunos para que entren a buscar la respuesta y no la pavada......



y respecto del rayo para mi la cosa es asi:

la electricidad necesita viajar a travez del aire (como la DDP es tan grande se produce el rayo) , pero y siguiendo las leyes de la electricidad esta seguira el camino mas corto, y en electricidad corto es de menor resistencia.
entonces :
nos viene bajando el rayo y en una parte del camino se encuentra con que puede seguir por 10 metros de aire humedo o por 10 metros de el chasis de un avion (coso metalico) .
pues que ni duda:
elije a un avion .
eso si justo se da que pasa por la zona en la que se produce el rayo.

ahora lo de que un celular atrae a un rayo, eso es relativo, creo yo que si justo estamos en la trayectoria de un rayo y como un celular suele estar en la mano de un individuo de aproximadamente 1,5 metros de alto (vos 2M atraes mas ) y como encima somos como un 80 % agua y minerales.............pues que el pobre que esta sosteniendo el celular en la mano atrae mas al rayo que el mismo celular.

la otra es darle el celular a la suegra y hacerla subir a un edificio o a un arbol, y para verificar mejor el experimento atar a la suegra a un cable de 6 mm y este a una buena jabalina.
mejor lo de hacerla subir al arbol.........si no funciona con el rayo quizas con la caida tengamso suerte......


----------



## moverar (Oct 6, 2011)

Muy buenos los informes... mañana pochoclo en el laboratorium... 

Gracias...


----------



## capitanp (Oct 7, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> miren esto ; chicas desnudas hermosas:
> 
> http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/1486356/Pochoclo-y-fusion-nuclear.html
> 
> ...


 


Ehhhhhh! se me cae un idolo... el video de demostracion es mas fake que el de arriba....







Por que?
Vamos fernandob vos podes


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 7, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ahora lo de que un celular atrae a un rayo, eso es relativo, creo yo que si justo estamos en la trayectoria de un rayo y como un celular suele estar en la mano de un individuo de aproximadamente 1,5 metros de alto (vos 2M atraes mas ) y como encima somos como un 80 % agua y minerales.............pues que el pobre que esta sosteniendo el celular en la mano atrae mas al rayo que el mismo celular.



Entonces da lo mismo si tenes un celular en la mano o una linterna, si de todas maneras el raya iba a pasar por vos ya que vos estabas en medio.
Saludos


----------



## djwash (Oct 7, 2011)

Moverar, no vallas a aparecer después con lo de Energia libre...


----------



## elgriego (Oct 7, 2011)

Hola gente ,para mi es un mito total,los rayos aterrizan donde quieren,no nos van a preguntar a nosotros jeje,es mas hay muchos casos de rayos que han caido en descampados,por ej canchitas de futbol sin arboles ,ni nada elevado,y se han decargado directamente en los jugadores.Con respecto al video del pochoclo y el celular,si esto fuera posible ?para que cornos los hornos de microonda utilizan potencias cercanas al kw o mas para calentar algo?. En resumen no se puede sacar potencia de la nada ,ti tampoco se puede realizar mas trabajo ,que la energia empleada,con miseros 500mw si es que los celu los tienen,no se puede cocinar nada ,ni siquiera un pororo(pochoclo,palomitas de maiz etc)

Pd Si alguien descubre una manera de hacer lo del pochoclo y el celular  ,avisenme que lo patentamos y nos llenamos de guita jaja

Saludos.


----------



## Troglodita (Oct 7, 2011)

El truco de las palomitas con el móvil se hace poniendo un magnetrón de un microondas debajo de la mesa.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 7, 2011)

Troglodita dijo:


> El truco de las palomitas con el móvil se hace poniendo un magnetrón de un microondas debajo de la mesa.


 


sigo insistiendo que el video de demostracion es falso, y creo que hice un post de eso...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2011)

Me parece que si el magnetrón trabaja fuera de un recinto sintonizado , de hace percha , aca , ca_a , miercoles . . .


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 7, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> sigo insistiendo que el video de demostracion es falso, y creo que hice un post de eso...


Me acuerdo de ese video, conectaba los cables del filamento solamente. Sin el de masa jamás puede funcionar. 

Están hechos todos con la misma técnica: Van borrando los maices editando el video y las palomitas las van soltando desde arriba.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 7, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Che , y si llueve y alzás la mano con el celular buscando señal
> 
> Descalzo sobre el pastito mojado ?


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 7, 2011)

Buenas!

Yo veria mas factible que un rayo impacte sobre un radar (de los grandes) o una torre de comunicaciones que en un pobre, chiquito e indefenso celular.... dios bendiga a los pararrayos 

saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 7, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> Ehhhhhh! se me cae un idolo...


 
y eso que no me viste nunca con la capa roja y el traje todito apretado de lycra........sino .se te caia antes........



capitanp dijo:


> Por que?
> Vamos fernandob vos podes


 
ni idea de como trabaja el microondas, ni si se dispersa ni si ...nada .
tantas cosas hay que ignoro.......pero igual soy feliz 
el tema es que cualquiera puede poner cualquier cosa en internet y un video de poca definicion y ...........ya esta.
se que no podes hacer explotar pochoclos con un par de celulares, puse ademas ese enlace que no tiene un video, pero igual no me fio del todo .

yo tambien puedo poner un informe de que soy de el instituto tecnologico de energia cuantica de sierra de la ventana.......y ???? 

que me digan alguno de ustedes que lo probo y que pasa, bueno , recien ahi lo puedo comenzar a masticar.

ni idea de si funciona con el coso ese del microondas, aunque no lo creras nunca tuve un microondas en mi casa.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 8, 2011)

NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Yo veria mas factible que un rayo impacte sobre un radar (de los grandes) o una torre de comunicaciones que en un pobre, chiquito e indefenso celular.... dios bendiga a los pararrayos
> 
> saludos!



Hola colega NarXEh,no solo en las antenas grandes de radar ,no te imaginas el desastre que hace un rayo cuando cae sobre una embarcacion pesquera,te podria contar mil historias,encima que ahora en los barcos todo es electronico,recuerdo el caso que paso  hace bastante ya ,Un rayo ,o quizas una ramificacion,le pego a la antena de un viejo navegador satelital,(sistema transit),la antena no media mas de 30cmt de larga,tendria un diametro de dos pulgadas,y sus cuatro planos de tierra median 8cmt cada uno, la cosa es que en el interior de dicha antena va una hermosa cajita de bronce ,bañada en plata ,que contiene el amp de antena ,luego de que nuestro amigo el rayo visitara a la antena dicho amplificador literalmente desaparecio,convirtiendose en un un pedazo de metal fundido,por eso te digo que en este caso el tamaño no tiene importancia jaja

Hola colega dosmetros ,jamas jugue con un magnetron de cocina ,pero te puedo asegurar,que los magnetrones de radar se pueden hacer funcionar sobre la mesa ,o mejor dicho se puede probar el modulador de un radar sin estar conectado, a el array(antena) solo hay que meterles +B y trigger,por supuesto que se corre el riesgo de quemar el circuito receptor(front end).como en alguna ocasion me ha pasado jeje,pero son las menos.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola colega dosmetros ,jamas jugue con un magnetron de cocina ,pero te puedo asegurar,que los magnetrones de radar *se pueden hacer funcionar sobre la mesa* ,o mejor dicho se puede probar el modulador de un radar sin estar conectado, a el array(antena) solo hay que meterles +B y trigger,por supuesto que se corre el riesgo de quemar el circuito receptor(front end).como en alguna ocasion me ha pasado jeje,pero son las menos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Jeje yo tampoco hice la prueba porque no soy suicida  , pero eso me dijeron alguna vez y era referido a porqué algo metálico hace tanto lio dentro del horno y no pasa nada con las paredes fondo y piso , que son de metal.

Saludos !


----------



## elgriego (Oct 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Jeje yo tampoco hice la prueba porque no soy suicida  , pero eso me dijeron alguna vez y era referido a porqué algo metálico hace tanto lio dentro del horno y no pasa nada con las paredes fondo y piso , que son de metal.
> 
> Saludos !



Hola colega DOSMETROS,con respecto a los radares,en las pruebas de campo digamos,, jeje para saber si transmitian y como rendian en pulso corto y largo,les poniamos una neon de las grandes sostenida con la mano a la salida de la guia de onda ,Hasta el momento no me converti en el hombre radiactivocon respecto  a la cocina ,supongo que no lo afecta, porque la caja del horno es una cavidad resonante calculada para esa frecuencia y lo que uno mete en su interior afecta la resonancia del mismo,es mas los objetos metalicos,por ej una cuchara,bandeja de chapa etc producen roe y por eso afectan la vida del magnetron. Pero,,,,, procurare leer al respecto,no sea cosa que este diciendo una burrada.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2011)

Fijate que yo , para calentar comida de delivery que venía en bandejitas de aluminio , simplemente le quitaba el plato de vidrio al micro y apoyaba la bandeja directamente contra el piso . . .  y ni una chispa ! 

Saludos !


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que yo , para calentar comida de delivery que venía en bandejitas de aluminio , simplemente le quitaba el plato de vidrio al micro y apoyaba la bandeja directamente contra el piso . . .  y ni una chispa !
> 
> Saludos !



Uhhh, esa es buenisima, un plato menos que lavar!


----------



## elgriego (Oct 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que yo , para calentar comida de delivery que venía en bandejitas de aluminio , simplemente le quitaba el plato de vidrio al micro y apoyaba la bandeja directamente contra el piso . . .  y ni una chispa !
> 
> Saludos !



Mira que curioso,habra que indagar un poco sobre esta cuestion.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2011)

Si si , aclaro que eran bandejas bajas , unos 5 cm hasta el borde , pero al retirar el plato de vidrio la bandeja entraba en la cavidad del giratorio 

Ahora vienen es esos plásticos ped__rros

Saludos !


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 8, 2011)

Buenas! 



elgriego dijo:


> Hola colega NarXEh,no solo en las antenas grandes de radar ,no te imaginas el desastre que hace un rayo cuando cae sobre una embarcacion pesquera,te podria contar mil historias,encima que ahora en los barcos todo es electronico,recuerdo el caso que paso  hace bastante ya ,Un rayo ,o quizas una ramificacion,le pego a la antena de un viejo navegador satelital,(sistema transit),la antena no media mas de 30cmt de larga,tendria un diametro de dos pulgadas,y sus cuatro planos de tierra median 8cmt cada uno, la cosa es que en el interior de dicha antena va una hermosa cajita de bronce ,bañada en plata ,que contiene el amp de antena ,luego de que nuestro amigo el rayo visitara a la antena dicho amplificador literalmente desaparecio,convirtiendose en un un pedazo de metal fundido,por eso te digo que en este caso el tamaño no tiene importancia jaja



Aqui no entrarian en juego los llamados "descargadores gaseosos" ? se bancan el powahh de un rayo o es pura habladuria 

Interesantes historias las tuyas elgriego, me encantaria escuchar mas 

saludos!


----------



## elgriego (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola NarXEh,gracias por tus amables conceptos:. Con respecto a los descargadores gaseosos,como por ej , los que traen las centrales telefonicas,y aparatos similares ,pueden bancarse quizas una ramificacion de un rayo ,una centella,Ahora,Sabiendo que la constante dielectrica del aire es, en condiciones normales aprox 1000v por mm,calcula cuanto mide un rayo desde la nube hasta el punto de descarga,y te vas a dar una idea aproximada de lo que estamos hablando,en definitiva, a un rayo no lo paras con nada, estamos hablando de megavolts,y de cientos de amperes,los pararayos cumplen con la mision de descargar estos altos potenciales a tierra, pero tienen que estar correctamente instalados,sino es peor el remedio que la emfermedad.

Saludos.


----------



## josb86 (Oct 8, 2011)

parece que nos salimos del tema! pero bueno entonces no hay ninguna prueba que demuestre o una idea loca que pueda dar una razón de por que se pueden dar estos casos?


----------



## djwash (Oct 8, 2011)

Consulta con un especialista en estadistica, o con ese tipo que fue alcanzado por un rayo 6 veces en 30 años.

Personalmente no creo que influya que llevemos un celular encima, podemos llevar un manojo de llaves, un control remoto, una placa de video geforce, un pelapapas y seria lo mismo. Hay otros factores que influyen en la posibilidad que te alcance un rayo, como la actividad que uno realiza (horas al aire libre y que cosa hacemos), la zona en la que vivimos (tormentas al año), etc.

Tambien he escuchado sobre la conductividad del cuerpo humano, la grasa y el sudor, marcan niveles diferentes en cada individuo, pero un rayo baja de lo alto de la atmosfera por lo tanto eso no influye.


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 8, 2011)

Buenas! 

elgriego, muchas gracias por la aclaracion  



djwash dijo:


> Consulta con un especialista en estadistica, o con ese tipo que fue alcanzado por un rayo 6 veces en 30 años.
> 
> Personalmente no creo que influya que llevemos un celular encima, podemos llevar un manojo de llaves, un control remoto, una placa de video geforce, un pelapapas y seria lo mismo. Hay otros factores que influyen en la posibilidad que te alcance un rayo, como la actividad que uno realiza (horas al aire libre y que cosa hacemos), la zona en la que vivimos (tormentas al año), etc.
> 
> Tambien he escuchado sobre la conductividad del cuerpo humano, la grasa y el sudor, marcan niveles diferentes en cada individuo, pero un rayo baja de lo alto de la atmosfera por lo tanto eso no influye.



Es tal como dices, una vez viendo un documental habia el caso de un tipo que le cayo un rayo (tenia las botas mojadas, cuando tenes agua en la zapatilla  y sufrio severas quemaduras en sus pies (el paso de estado liquido a estado gaseoso en cuestion de milesimas de segundo). Pero sigue con vida 

Yo tuve una experiencia cercana cuando era chico, iba caminando por una vereda de mi cuadra y vi una linita de luz que cayo en la zanja y me salpico todo (sin estruendo ni nada) de eso no me voy a olvidar mas.

Saludos! 

p.d.: pobre geforce!


----------



## exe919 (Ene 29, 2012)

HOLA gente llegue a este post por curiosidad por el tema del celular y los rayos.soy de cutral-co y en la zona hace un par de dias hubo una tormenta y por la zona de las ovejas un señor oriundo del cutralco fue a una precesion con unos cuantos ciclistas mas, el caso es que en plena tormenta recibe una llamada y justo cuando atiende un rayo lo atravieza unicamente a el, y eran muchos los ciclistas, casualidad ?? fue el unico impactado otro hombre cercano tuvo quemaduras unicamente. luego tambien en cyreal co una noche de tormenta no hace mucho una chica fue a atender un telefono inalambrico y reciibio una descarga que la mato, quedo confirmado que fue por el telefono ya que quedaron evidencias de quemaduuras en el telefono. sera casualidad?
recordemos a (en los personal) uno de los mejores inventores y cientiicos poco nombrados a NIKOLA TESLA, EL estuvo probando  transmitir energia eléctrica por medios inalambricos y al parecer lo logro pero nunca se supo porque el gobierno lo censuro, y cuando falleció el FBI investigo todos los lugares que estuvo y incauto todos sus documentos y recordemos que estados unidos tiene una ley contra las formas de energia alternativas.
que dicen?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 29, 2012)

exe919 dijo:


> ... y en la zona hace un par de dias hubo una tormenta y por la zona de las ovejas un señor oriundo del cutralco fue a una *precesion*


 Es la procesión del Santo Giróscopo?  


> con unos cuantos ciclistas mas, el caso es que en plena tormenta recibe una llamada y justo cuando atiende un rayo lo atravieza unicamente a el, y eran muchos los ciclistas, casualidad ?? fue el unico impactado otro hombre cercano tuvo quemaduras unicamente.


Muy extraño... Un rayo no te 'atraviesa' , te deja tostado desde donde entró hasta los pies. 

No sé por qué iba a tener que 'atravesar' a otros, un rayo cae en un punto dado, igual que la caca de paloma. Que otros cercanos sufran solo quemaduras no tiene nada de raro.

Existe la posibilidad que se trate del nuevo sistema de Movistar para avisar que te quedaste sin crédito.



> luego tambien en cyreal co una noche de tormenta no hace mucho una chica fue a atender un telefono inalambrico y reciibio una descarga que la mato, quedo confirmado que fue por el telefono ya que quedaron evidencias de quemaduuras en el telefono. sera casualidad?


Pero donde estaba esa chica? Tenía el inalámbrico en el medio del patio, bajo la lluvia? ?



> recordemos a (en los personal) uno de los mejores inventores y cientiicos poco nombrados a NIKOLA TESLA, EL estuvo probando  transmitir energia eléctrica por medios inalambricos y al parecer lo logro pero nunca se supo porque el gobierno lo censuro, y cuando falleció el FBI investigo todos los lugares que estuvo y incauto todos sus documentos y recordemos que estados unidos tiene una ley contra las formas de energia alternativas.
> que dicen?


Lo bueno de los hechos sin evidencia de haber ocurrido es que podemos decir lo que se nos antoje, total no puede probarse nada.


----------



## exe919 (Ene 29, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es la procesión del Santo Giróscopo?
> 
> Muy extraño... Un rayo no te 'atraviesa' , te deja tostado desde donde entró hasta los pies.
> 
> ...



-fue en la procesion de san sebastian.
 -Creeme que asi como suena lo atravesó salio por el tórax, confirmado por los testigos y por familiares(es un pueblo chico).
-trata de no tomarte este tema con demasiado humor, estas hablando de la vida de una persona que murio un poco de respeto.
- y el caso de la chica fue en su propia casa.


----------



## Dano (Ene 29, 2012)

exe919 dijo:


> confirmado por los testigos y por familiares(es un pueblo chico)



Es por eso que los testigos ni los familiares hacen peritajes.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 29, 2012)

exe919 dijo:


> -Creeme que asi como suena lo atravesó salio por el tórax, confirmado por los testigos y por familiares(es un pueblo chico).


Pibe, el pobre hombre debe haber quedado con el tórax destrozado, pero un rayo no es una barra  luminosa que viene del cielo. Habrá empezado la descarga en el tórax pero sigue camino por el cuerpo hacia el cuadro de la bici y de ahí hasta tierra.


> -trata de no tomarte este tema con demasiado humor, estas hablando de la vida de una persona que murio un poco de respeto.
> - y el caso de la chica fue en su propia casa.


Yo no me río de esas desgracias, me río de tus conclusiones. 

O no te pusiste a pensar que si una señal de radio favoreciera la descarga de rayos, las antenas de telefonía, de televisión, de radioaficionados etc , que manejan potencias muy superiores a un teléfono serían un carnaval de rayos en cada tormenta?


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 29, 2012)

exe919 dijo:


> - y el caso de la chica fue en su propia casa.



Y por donde entro el rayo por el telefono o por los cables de telefonia?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 29, 2012)

por el telefono no .

por que en estos casos la internet y estas historias se basan en el principio de "el telefono descompuesto"  (viejo juego de chicos) .


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 30, 2012)

Segun tengo entendido, el rayo busca el camino de menor resistencia a tierra, para su descarga, puede ser coincidencia, mala suerte o que,que el momento que los susodichos hayan encendido el celular, o se hayan levantado a contestar, que con tu altura o hayas estado en el punto de minima resistencia y haya ocurrido la descarga con las fatales consecuencias que ellos conlleva, por eso recomiendan si en caso te encuentres en el campo y te sorprende una tormenta, tirarse al suelo y ponerse en forma horizontal,no busco polémica , solo opino lo que  por ahí leí, y suena un poco lógico, un abrazo


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 7, 2012)

no hay mas comentarios?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2012)

Lo que siempre me llamó la atención es que a veces los rayos "retornan" y toman otro camino . . .


----------



## fernandob (Feb 7, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> por eso recomiendan si en caso te encuentres en el campo y te sorprende una tormenta, tirarse al suelo y ponerse en forma horizontal,o


 



moises calderon dijo:


> no hay mas comentarios?


 


yo hare algunos:

COSAS QUE NO HAY QUE HACER :

1 --- no escupir hacia arriba
2 -- si te tiras al piso no orinar para arriba 
3 -- nada de levantar la mano y hacer fak-iu y menos si estas enojado con el creador.
4 -- si eres porrista ni se te ocurra hacer las torrecitas que acostumbran , esas de ponerse una arriba de la otra.
5 -- no es buen dia para salir a robar cable de las empresas de electricidad en dias de tormenta.


COSAS QUE SI HAY QUE HACER:

1 -- quedarse en casa entreteniendose con FE (foros de electronica, no teniendo fe en anda a saber que ) . 
2 --- buen dia para enseñar a la suegra a remontar barriletes.
3 --- mejor dia para poner la antena y que la suegra sostenga el cable o que se suba mejor a orientarla.
4 --- mejor dia aun para salir a sacar fotos y disfrutar de la tormenta (el unico consejo que yo mismo seguiria) .
5  -- salir a disfrutar la tormenta pensando :
que mier..... me voy a calentar , a vivir paranoico con algo asi , tengo mil veces mas probabilidades de que me mate un borracho con un auto, o en un robo , o que me violen 3 vagos a que me caiga un rayo.





no se me ocurren mas comentarios, hace muchisimo callooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
espero te sirvan de guia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2012)

Y al rato te das vuelta para mojarte vuelta y vuelta ?


----------



## fredd2 (Feb 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> 5  -- salir a disfrutar la tormenta pensando :
> que mier..... me voy a calentar , a vivir paranoico con algo asi , tengo mil veces mas probabilidades de que me mate un borracho con un auto, o en un robo , o que me violen 3 vagos a que me caiga un rayo.




Supervivencia a caídas de rayos: Roy C Sullivan, de Virginia (Estados Unidos) fue alcanzado por un rayo por séptima vez en 1977. 
Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 7, 2012)

fernandob, veo que tomas a la broma, temas que se supone son serios, o por lo menos eso creia, que se tocan en este foro, ojala no te encuentres en un circunstancia de esas, y ojala lo tomes asi, cuando no encuentres respuesta a tus problemas cuando lo solicites;en mi caso, salvo que te escondas en otro  seudonimo,que seguro harás, jamas te contestare y seré egoista, cosa que nunca he sido, pero con gente como tu, es lo menos que se puede hacer.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 7, 2012)

fredd2 dijo:


> Supervivencia a caídas de rayos: Roy C Sullivan, de Virginia (Estados Unidos) fue alcanzado por un rayo por séptima vez en 1977.
> Saludos


 
supervivencia a las esposas :
baja probabilidad tarde o temprano caes.





moises calderon dijo:


> fernandob, veo que tomas a la broma, temas que se supone son serios, o por lo menos eso creia, que se tocan en este foro, ojala no te encuentres en un circunstancia de esas, y ojala lo tomes asi, cuando no encuentres respuesta a tus problemas cuando lo solicites;en mi caso, salvo que te escondas en otro seudonimo,que seguro harás, jamas te contestare y seré egoista, cosa que nunca he sido, pero con gente como tu, es lo menos que se puede hacer.


 
disculpame :
estas en histerica ???

te vino la regla ?? 

estas loco ?? 

1 -- es una broma . dejate de exagerar cosas que no existen.
2 -- no te des maquina de paranoico , decime para que me voy a escondeer en otro seudonimo ?? para que me ayudes ?? 
y das por hecho que si lo hare.........
te falta un tornillo ?? 

por eso pongo que hay que aflojar un poco en la vida y relajarse.

tema serio ?? fui a el inicio de este tema y ni siquiera tu lo abriste.
luego si tenes miedo de morir por un rayo (y te lo digo seriamente ) como para responderme asi , pues que lo mejor es ir a un psicologo, por que no te quiero asustar, pero tenes mas posibilidades de morirte en la bañera.

y de nuevo:
afloja la maquina en este foro , no somos ni paranoicos ni mala onda , .
una broma es una broma y veras que no te ataque a vos, pero .............

la verdad me asombra tu respuesta


----------



## djwash (Feb 7, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> fernandob, veo que tomas a la broma, temas que se supone son serios, o por lo menos eso creia, que se tocan en este foro, ojala no te encuentres en un circunstancia de esas, y ojala lo tomes asi, cuando no encuentres respuesta a tus problemas cuando lo solicites;en mi caso, salvo que te escondas en otro  seudonimo,que seguro harás, jamas te contestare y seré egoista, cosa que nunca he sido, pero con gente como tu, es lo menos que se puede hacer.



Asusta tu respuesta, si no quieres ayudarme en otros temas a mi tampoco todo bien, sos dueño.

Que tiene de malo tomarse a broma un tema asi, como la caida de un rayo, es algo demasiado rapido e impredecible, es un fenomeno natural, no es como hablar de un ACV o muerte subita.

Si lo analizamos, te pueden doler chistes asi si conoces a alguien que le haya pasado, o hayas sufrido por ese motivo ni Dios lo quiera, ahi se entiende.

Pero si no has tenido que ver con un evento asi (ojala que no) preocuparse por un rayo no va mas alla de NO estar al aire libre en una tormenta, ha pasado muchas veces y no es culpa del rayo.

Hay temas mas delicados y aun se toman con humor, hay que disfrutar de la vida que es una sola, no hay que preocuparse de mas, mientras mas aprendas de electronica/electricidad/mecanica y otras materias, veras que son muchos los preligros que nos rodean, ej:

Si tenes ventilador de techo en tu casa fijate si el soporte esta bien instalado, o tiene el tipico alambre de fardo.

Tienes moto? Hace un tiempo salia de un repuestero y justo venia un chabon en moto, venia rapido y freno bruscamente (me parecio normal), entro a la vereda y cuando se disponia a poner el pie de apoyo a su moto se le quebro la horquilla delantera, la moto cayo de repente y la rueda delantera pego en el farol, se quebro en limpio, fallo el material en el momento justo para que se salvara el chabon, y en la calle andan millones de motos, entre esos yo, ojala no me falle.


Bueno, me voy porque la lista es larga, antes que se acabe el mundo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2012)

fredd2 dijo:


> Supervivencia a caídas de rayos: Roy C Sullivan, de Virginia (Estados Unidos) fue alcanzado por un rayo por séptima vez en 1977.
> Saludos


 

http://blog.nuestroclima.com/?p=1205


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 8, 2012)

Lamento mucho, esa manera de expresarte, me parecen desatinados tus comentarios, y eso es lo que exprese, no me ha pasado,ni deseo que a alguien le pase nada malo, pero vivo en un pais que por sus caracteristicas , hay bastantes tormentas electricas, y se conoce que muy a menudo ocurren desgracias de esa naturaleza, no estoy paranoico, ni me dio la histérica como dices, simplemente pido un poco de respeto, tengo entendido, que este es un foro donde sus normas lo exigen, pongo punto final por mi parte a este tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> fernandob, veo que tomas a la broma, temas que se supone son serios, o por lo menos eso creia, que se tocan en este foro, ojala no te encuentres en un circunstancia de esas, y ojala lo tomes asi, *cuando no encuentres respuesta a tus problemas cuando lo solicites;en mi caso, salvo que te escondas en otro seudonimo,que seguro harás, jamas te contestare y seré egoista*, cosa que nunca he sido, pero con gente como tu, es lo menos que se puede hacer.


 

Moises Calderon , aunque hubieras tenido razón , y que siento que no , *ya que el título mismo* del post ronda con el humor , tu respuesta fué tan desatinada y por sobre todo tan desagradable que te deja descalificado.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> ojala no te encuentres en un circunstancia de esas,
> y ojala lo tomes asi,
> *cuando no encuentres respuesta* a tus problemas
> *cuando lo solicites*;en mi caso, salvo que te escondas
> ...



CHAN...CHAN !

Son los versos perdidos de Yira yira !  
Gracias Moisés! Es todo un hallazgo 


Tema: Yira yira
Letra: Enrique S. Discépolo 
Música: Enrique S. Discépolo 
Año: 1930

Cuando la suerte, que es grela, 
fallando y fallando 
te largue parao.... 
Cuando estés bien en la vía, 
sin rumbo, desesperao... 
Cuando no tengas ni fe, 
ni yerba de ayer 
secándose al sol.... 
Cuando rajés los tamangos 
buscando ese mango 
que te haga morfar... 
la indiferencia del mundo 
que es sordo y es mudo 
recién sentirás.

Verás que todo es mentira, 
verás que nada es amor... 
que al mundo nada le importa 
Yira...Yira... 
Aunque te quiebre la vida, 
aunque te muerda un dolor, 
no esperes nunca una ayuda, 
ni una mano, ni un favor...

Cuando estén secas las pilas 
de todos los timbres 
que vos apretás, 
buscando un pecho fraterno 
para morir abrazao... 
Cuando te dejen tirao 
después de cinchar, 
lo mismo que a mí... 
Cuando manyés que a tu lado 
se prueban la ropa 
que vas a dejar... 
¡Te acordarás de este otario 
que un día, cansado, 
se puso a ladrar!​


----------

